# clipart trucks



## zeroneuf (23. August 2005)

Hallo,

bin auf der Suche nach LKW´s und Kleintransportern als Clipart oder auch Font. Können auch gerne Datenblätter oder CAD´s sein. Habe jetzt schon ne Menge gegoogelt aber vielleicht hat ja von Euch jemand eine gute Adresse im Netz.

Dank!
09


----------



## misswebmistress (24. August 2005)

Spontane Suche bei dafont.com:
Das gefunden: http://www.dafont.com/en/font.php?file=trucks_for_judy


----------

